# New 2004 SE-R



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone out there own either a 2004 SE-R Spec V or a 2004 SE-R?


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

my friend owns a 04 spec v


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

has he done any mods to it yet?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

the parts for the engine should be about the same


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

Yea I just wanted to make sure actually. Do you know when they will have any body kits out for the 2004?


----------



## mrcheerio (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah i got an 04 se-r spec v and i have a cold air on for about 2 weeks


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

which CAI did you get? My engine light keeps coming on though.. the first time it was the Oxygen sensor.. and it just came up again today... gonna get it checked out tmr


----------



## mrcheerio (Nov 26, 2002)

aem cold air

did u reset the cpu ?? thats what i did and it works fine


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

hmm.... so they didn't fix the quality issues then


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

hrrmm.. didn't reset the CPU.. how do you find teh AEM? how much improvement do you see/feel?


----------



## mrcheerio (Nov 26, 2002)

it wants to go more than usual but um i used the same aem for a 2002/2003 model spec v


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

yea... that's what I'm prob gonna go for... how's the sound?


----------



## mrcheerio (Nov 26, 2002)

sounds good when ur just driving you dont hear it but when you punch it ... it growls especially around 5 grand  when u hear it bust


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks dude


----------

